# Why do you call your bettas rescued?



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I see this all the time, postings saying someone “rescued” a betta from a pet store or department store. Has anyone thought that the main reason they they keep bettas in such small cups and filthy conditions is because people will buy them anyway? Think about it, if no one would buy a fish kept in horrible conditions with illnesses then they probably would stop selling them or take better care of them. My understanding of a rescue is adopting fro a shelter or taking them off someones hands that does not understand how to properly care for them. But if your paying $3.99+ you just buying them. Any thoughts?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

That's a good point, but I think it's because they don't want to spend the money to get bigger containers. I know a lot of people that wouldn't buy fish from Walmart because they know that they're probably not in the best of conditions. But for experienced fish keepers, we know how to medicate them properly.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Even though we may be paying money for them (and through that supporting the business) the fact still remains that many of these fish are kept in horrible conditions.

When they are purchased and taken from a filthy, cold cup and put in a roomy, warm, and healthy environment, I would think that counts as a "rescue" regardless of whether money was spent or not.
After all, many rescued animals at shelters also cost money.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Shelters have a fee to help pay for the medical care to get the pets healthy. Also allows them to continue rescuing other animals. There is no profit. What they do is to help animals not make money off of them. So you really cant compare buying a pet from a store and adopting one from a shelter.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

I've been thinking the same thing and was considering making a post myself... By buying the bettas you're supporting big companies keeping them in small cups. But people think "rescuing" them helps the cause, when it is actually keeping costs down for the company (small cups, some water).

If you really want to rescue a betta, you should complain to the owner of the store, or employees, about the size of cups and condition the bettas come in. Or only buy from stores that keep their cups clean and take the time to make sure their fish are in reasonable condition.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Even so, I still think that living conditions define a "rescue", not profit and numbers. I think we're confusing "fighting the good fight" with "rescuing an individual".

Rescue:
–verb (used with object)1. to free or deliver from confinement, violence, danger, or evil.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am with you New2Betas on the whole rescue stance. Pity is just one big marketing scheme and the problem of poor pet-keeping is really only inflamed by sympathy purchases. Another forum I frequent has a well-established advocacy section in which they strongly discourage people from sympathy purchases and encourage people to legitimately rescue the bettas instead.

Their ground rule is rescue is only rescue if you refuse to pay full price for the betta or demand it for free. Of course, adopting culls or adopting an unwanted pet fish also qualify. Anything other than that is just another betta fallen victim to the market for pity.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that what'll happen is nothing will change. The fact is is that us, the ones who truly love our bettas, are in the minority. You see all of the bettas in their racks, and the next time you go, there are less. The fact is, other people are also buying them, people who don't really care if they're in a small cup or not, as long as they're pretty. They're who the big wigs are aiming for, not us. We're just an annoying little group fighting for the rights of a fish, which is probably laughable to them. Their big money comes from the first-time betta keepers, who only want them because they're "easy" and "cheap". Even if WE stop rescuing them, nothing will change except more bettas will die.
That's my opinion.


----------



## gahooie (Oct 2, 2009)

It really stinks cuz you wanna rescue them all >_<


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

It sounds to me that you are defending pet shelters. Who is attacking them? Everyone on this board loves animals, big or small. We care about them, and yes. They are fish. Its not only horrible that pet stores believe that they aren't worth care, but don't believe they deserve it. They don't feel that bettas are worth their time. Then its the usual betta owners' attitude. The whole world believes that bettas are just 'fine' in a tiny container. They feed them wrong, keep them wrong, don't treat them for illness even if they know something is wrong. They don't even know or care how to care for them properly. That is why we call them rescued. Because bettas are an animal underappriciated and unknown. Thats why we call them rescued. Because we do.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

well said, rb500.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I consider mine rescues because I bought them, love them, care for them, willing to do anything to keep them healthy, as opposed to someone who would see the pretty colors, stick them in a vase with a peace lily, and never feed him or change the water. I rescued them from that fate...


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

I agree with CodeRed and rb500...and arguing for shelters in this case is rather silly...how many shelters go and pick up bettas? The only way to rescue them is if they're unwanted or mistreated at the store. My Peaches was in a cup so full of algae that I could barely see him...what you're saying is I should have left him there to die, because his death would change the top people's policies in selling fish. It will never happen and because I don't think a shelter will save the betta, and did it myself he is now a very happy fish in divided 5gal with a lil snail buddy.... I will continue to rescue if the need for it exists


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

MidnightAngel said:


> I agree with CodeRed and rb500...and arguing for shelters in this case is rather silly...how many shelters go and pick up bettas? The only way to rescue them is if they're unwanted or mistreated at the store. My Peaches was in a cup so full of algae that I could barely see him...what you're saying is I should have left him there to die, because his death would change the top people's policies in selling fish. It will never happen and because I don't think a shelter will save the betta, and did it myself he is now a very happy fish in divided 5gal with a lil snail buddy.... I will continue to rescue if the need for it exists


 
The need is for you to point it out to management, tell them what health conditions the betta has come down with due to living in such a small cup, remind them that no one will buy suck a sick looking fish and that you are willing to take it under your wing if they give it to you for free or at a great discount. tell them you refuse to pay full price because they shouldn't profit fromt the mistreatment of animals. these managers aim to please. by refusing to give the betta to you, they are admitting that iit's not that they can't take care of the animals for some reason, it's that they don't care for the animal's wellbeing at which point you can write head office.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Technically if a betta is in poor conditions while at the store and you buy him/her I guess that would be considered a rescue. 
Personally I will NEVER pay full price for a sick betta, no matter how cheap it is.I feel it would be more constructive to talk to a manager or employee about the conditions and how deplorable they are. 

By paying full price for a sick animal you are just rewarding the system that keeps them in such poor conditions. It's like when people buy puppies from a petstore, and say that they are "rescuing them." When in all actuality you are supporting that petstore(and in turn the puppymill) and there will be another animal to take that one's place.


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

it was a locally owned place, and the guy i pointed it out to was the boss....who didnt seem in any hurry......

and i got him free for changing out all the water of the bettas...but regardless, management will not listen because to them they are JUST fish and like others have pointed out on here, the ignorant people buy them regardless, they dont notice so much the unhealthiness, they go "oh shiny, pretty" and buy it, so it will not change. The only thing that can happen is that some people care enough to take home the sick ones and save them for a meaningless death


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

You're right, nothing is going to change with their care until people START SPEAKING UP! Unless these pet stores are getting complaints, they aren't going to change anything. Make a fuss about the conditions they're kept in, speak to a manager, write the headquarters etc. 
One person might not make a difference, if enough people start complaining than something might change, but saying nothing definitely won't.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I completely agree with speaking up. A store that sold only puppies was actually closed down because enough people made complaints about them selling puppy mill puppies. It took about a year, but they are no loner in business. If enough people speak up, something will and can be done. 

I would never buy a dog or cat from a place like petland because they sell puppy mill pets and are kept in tiny cages with a wire floor which is horrible for their poor feet. 

Basically I would never buy any pet fish or dog from a company that thinks its acceptable to miss treat any animal. The more that are sold the more that are waiting to be shipped.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

TigerLily said:


> Rescue:
> –verb (used with object)1. to free or deliver from confinement, violence, danger, or evil.


Yes.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree with what CodeRed said. There are so many ignorant people buying them, I feel good that I'll be providing the betta with a better life than he would get in the hands of someone else.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with everyone actually. There's nothing wrong with saying you rescued your betta. Shelters don't have exclusive rights to the word rescue. But I also think we should speak up and tell the stores when they're not taking care of them properly.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

PetStores can't afford to give a tank to every Betta - That would cost fortunes!

They keep em' in small cups because they KNOW that they are going to be adopted someday.

Rescue is when you adopt it from an owner that can't take care of it. + You can't expect PetStores to go ALL OUT for just Bettas..They would go broke!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I am so desensitized to seeing dieing bettas in cups, knowing I cannot do anything for them, I only buy from stores that actually take good care of them. But, I also am maxed out at 2, which is a lot less than most people on here have.

I also have to argue against the idea that people in mass still buy them in dirty cups. While that used to be the case, and yes, some do get sold, the market for them, for new owners has really dropped. I used to see them at stores that do not sell pets, like Fry's Electronics, and Michael's. Now they are mainly sold only at pet stores, the places that should be taking good care of them and will probably continue to get the in stock until THE END OF TIME. So if you are not picky with the pet stores you buy from, they won't ever change.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

This thread is very, very old. Please do not dig up old threads, it pushes down new, more pressing ones.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Elaina said:


> By paying full price for a sick animal you are just rewarding the system that keeps them in such poor conditions. It's like when people buy puppies from a petstore, and say that they are "rescuing them." When in all actuality you are supporting that petstore(and in turn the puppymill) and there will be another animal to take that one's place.


Exactly.

Supply and demand.

"If you build it, they will come".

If there is always someone there to buy a product, the product will always be there. If there are lots of people to buy a product, there will be an increase in the quantity produced of this product. And the converse is true... if nobody buys it, or there is a decrease in DEMAND, the quantity produced and supplied will follow... it will decrease.

But, the difficult thing is to get consumers to realize this and to act on this. If you want a betta fish and you don't know where else to get them but at a shop that keeps them in less than adequate conditions, you may feel you don't have any choice.

You buy a betta (or ANYTHING for that matter) from a crappy place, you're supporting that crappy place and supporting how they do their business. Plain and simple, whether you call it "rescuing", "buying", or whatever else you feel like calling it.

Research before you buy... there are betta breeders, there are auction sites (again, research before you bid/buy), it's your responsibility to check out the source. There ARE more choices, just have to look for them as they won't come and slap you in the face. 

There are many younger people participating in this forum who may not have the ability to decide where they get their fish from... mom & dad may be footing the bill, or not allow internet purchases, etc. But anyone making their own choice where and how to get their betta...... if you get it from one of these places that keeps it's fish in substandard conditions, well then these conditions must not be THAT bad, or your wanting a fish takes a higher priority than deciding to NOT support a certain business.

Anyway, I've gas-bagged long enough! lol Just my humble opinions. Really, though, sometimes there AREN'T many choices for the average consumer out there, but you have to do your best to make the best choice. And all of the "rescued" bettas out there are probably so happy to be out of their dirty little cups!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> This thread is very, very old. Please do not dig up old threads, it pushes down new, more pressing ones.


DANG it! lol.... Second time I caught myself replying to old as dirt threads! Must make a mental note to check the dates!!! 

Disregard everything I said, then. hehe (There needs to be an "oops, please delete what I just posted" button!)


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

If you want, you can probably ask DQ to remove it or to close this. Lets just let it die 


*THIS THREAD IS VERY OLD.*

Please allow it to die again. No more posts, please.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

I honestly feel so bad for the bettas in Walmart because they are diseased. I have lost 3 bettas from Walmart and the current one, Wartooth, is from Walmart and is luckily outliving his extank mate who died back in the winter. He stays sick a LOT though so I'm assuming it's because he's from Walmart. I bought my other two bettas, Slayer and Waffle from TrueValue because their shipment of fish doesn't come from the same company that delivers the ones to Walmart. They've never really been sick at all *knocks on wood* and I'm grateful.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Darn it, just read that. SORRY!!!


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

New2Betas said:


> Shelters have a fee to help pay for the medical care to get the pets healthy. Also allows them to continue rescuing other animals. There is no profit. What they do is to help animals not make money off of them. So you really cant compare buying a pet from a store and adopting one from a shelter.


Oops sorry!


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I say I when the place is killing them. Walmart is a huge betta fish killing chain. :/ and I rescue these dying creatures.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Same I complain to the employee's and I think they dread it when they hear my high heels clicking on the ground heading from the fish section. I got Akira and Maka from them and I am even more outraged after Maka lived under a month in my care dying from dropsy. I fight in honor of her memory and for Akira and Kai too.


----------



## MelissaD (May 17, 2011)

It's simply a matter of where your heart is. You can say I refuse to buy any betta fish and yeah maybe the store will stop selling them but those betta fish nobody bought will die...it's a vicious cycle that can only be broken with a cold heart.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

All this stuff about Walmart in America sounds horrible! My fish store is incredible with their betta fish! They always have 16 bettas on four shelves that cover this wall, and they are all kept in a 2.5 gallon tank. They always have the best fins ever and a nice range of colours and tails! They also have a show tank at the till, it's a 5 gallon betta cube, slow current filter, with a 5 month purple veil tail betta. The happiest little thing I have ever seen!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

MelissaD said:


> It's simply a matter of where your heart is. You can say I refuse to buy any betta fish and yeah maybe the store will stop selling them but those betta fish nobody bought will die...it's a vicious cycle that can only be broken with a cold heart.



If you wanna make an omelet, you have to break a few eggs. Making a smart economic decision doesn't mean you have a cold heart, it means you're doing what's humane long term, and usually it does bother people.


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

If you look up the meaning of the word rescue at dictionary.reference.com you will find:

rescue (ˈrɛskjuː) 

— vb , -cues , -cuing , -cued
1.	to bring (someone or something) out of danger, attack, harm, etc; deliver or save
2.	to free (a person) from legal custody by force
3.	law to seize (goods or property) by force

So to buy an fish in deplorable conditions, ill, hurt, etc is absolutely considered a rescue.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Echo (May 18, 2011)

steenky..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My friend rescued a betta, from a terrible owner. Now I am helping by getting him over SBD, ammonia burns, shredded/torn/bitten/rotted fins... Another friend found his abandoned in a dirty stinky bowl in a house, the other fish in the other bowls already dead. He had popeye, SBD, paper thin body, rotted fins...and died in 4a couple months despite efforts.I've rescued my females as here no one wants females so they are left on the shelf, for months on end, probably stunting growth, no change in food, water changed rarely...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I want in:


----------

